# 2 more hours...And counting



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

I know the old saying a watched pot never boils..but come on...A watched clock never moves..This day is dragging by..Few more hours and ill be west bound for the 3rd weekend in a row hoping to get blood on an arrow. so far i have missed a moving turkey at 40 yards and barely shot over a doe at 25 yards.. now i have my new string on and all sighted in and as long as the monsoon doesnt come like last weekend i should be able to put some meat in the freezer.Also the wife is itching to bloody an arrow with her bow as well..Should be in camp by 1 a.m ( 6 HR drive) and in the stand by 6 if its still there..reports from the field will soon follow..:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what I love about have bow stands at the house lol. I am in my stand now. Good luck this weekend and we will be looking for the doe you kill and the huge buck your wife kills lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

That's how it usually happens.


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck rebelangler - hope to see some pics posted...

I am going next weekend


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

good luck


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Well... Headed home empty handed. Pulled into camp at 1 am
Got stuff done and went to bait the hog trap. Then to my blind were some hogs have been visiting everynight. 5 min later the multicolored hog I want comes out with 3 piglets. The wife stops me from pulling the trigger in hopes the big boar would show up.
Well he didn't. Oh well. Made the morning hunt and nothing but a doe and her fawn. Evening hunt same thing.. Same 2 deer. This morning same 2 deer.. By this time I'm frustrated and close to shooting this doe just because I'm tired of seeing her.but I controll the urge and they take off. Then had 3 good shooter does come in. Go to draw back on one and broad head scraped the side of the pop up blind as I was picking my bow up and poof.. 3 deer gone.. Oh well back to camp and try again next weekend.
On a good note. My neighbor I took out with me shot a turkey out of my wife's blind.


----------

